# Tuna Trip



## Shark-Attack (Apr 4, 2014)

I know a bunch of you guys go out on those jigging trips in the winter for Blackfin and yellow fun tuna. Im thinking about going on on of the trips in February with the guys out of fishermans warf. 

Besides the general poppers what other lures do you guys recommend for catching tuna with. Jigs, flying fish, squid lures...ect?

Thanks for the help guys, hopefully I can get a trip booked an report back with great news.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I'd find out what the game plan of the trip is going to be and go from there. The main ways for catching tuna are jigging, topwater (poppers, Halco 130s, etc.) and freelining (either live bait or chunks). There are some boats that don't allow topwaters due to space and the liability that could come with someone getting hooked during a cast, so that's something I'd check with first before gearing up for it.


----------

